# Help me with a Golliwog pattern



## tigerlady

Hi all 
I am looking for a knitted or crochet free Golliwog pattern.
If anyone has got one they can share with with me, I would really appreciate it.
Or a sight I can download from.
About 10"-12" tall. 
Have done a search on net but no luck yet


----------



## elsienicholls

There is a miniature crochet golliwogg at Etsy - it is made wuth crochet thread but could be made larger using yarn

www.etsy.com/listing/27640092/miniature-golliwogg-thread-crochet


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Hmm ... I'd never heard of a Golliwogg, so I googled it. This is what I found on the subject: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwogg

If I found a pattern, I would neither pass it on nor make it. I'd sooner knit a gun!

Just my opinion.


----------



## sweetsue

I use to have a golliwog when I was a kid. Can't believe it would ever get to the point where you couldn't buy/knit one.

He was gorgeous and I have still seen them around occasionally.

There are 6 on this site cost is AU$3
http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/


----------



## sweetsue

Tradition golly boy or girl on UK site (not free)
http://www.golliwogg.co.uk/shop.htm


----------



## sweetsue

a freebie
http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html


----------



## muppet

You can make a golly and children love then also sell them on craft stalls, you must not now call it a gollyw--.and rightly so!! I have 2 lovely patterns for golly's I would willingly share.


----------



## cap

are you kidding?? this is outrageous......i lived through the turmoil in the south (in virginia) and i would hang my head in shame before even considering making this


----------



## sweetsue

I guess we Aussies wouldn't know much about that which is probably why it doesn't mean the same thing to us. Mind you the aborigine doesn't like being called that anymore - they are indigenous.


----------



## e.ridenh

I've seen plenty of golliwog patterns on the web; Aren't they adorable, Tiger?!

Yes, both in knit and crochet, too. I don't think I've seen one come in here on forum, so just pop a surf for:

knit golliwog free pattern
crochet golliwog free pattern

I'm sure you'll find patterns and perhaps not free, but to look over the pattern designs is fun, too!

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~
quote=tigerlady]Hi all 
I am looking for a knitted or crochet free Golliwog pattern.
If anyone has got one they can share with with me, I would really appreciate it.
Or a sight I can download from.
About 10"-12" tall. 
Have done a search on net but no luck yet[/quote]


----------



## tigerlady

Hi Jessica Jean 
I apologise if I upset you with my request. 
regards Annie


----------



## tigerlady

Hi cap
I apologise if I caused you to be upset by my request.
regards Annie


----------



## tigerlady

Thank you all for your help with my pattern request. 
regards Annie


----------



## kentish lady

the gollies used to be on Robinsons jams (think they were the ones) and in uk if you collected tokens from the labels you got a nice gollie broche l have about 4 some where ,and the toys used to be very popular


----------



## tigerlady

hi Kentish Lady
Being an Aussie we did not have the Robinson jams here I do not think. 
I know of them from English magazine adverts etc. They were really cute. 
I was unaware what the tokens were for though.


----------



## petitenwuk

kentish lady said:


> the gollies used to be on Robinsons jams (think they were the ones) and in uk if you collected tokens from the labels you got a nice gollie broche l have about 4 some where ,and the toys used to be very popular


I used to collect these for my children, you sent them in and exchanged the paper gollies for different items I collected the models.

I have the pattern for a Gollowog toy and a jumper/sweater. If you PM with your email I will send whichever you want.


----------



## rujam

hi, if you contact me i'll send you photocopies of a couple of golly patterns including a girl golly, i'm Ruth and I live in tassie. my email is [email protected], my user name is Rujam


----------



## roseknit

Just called Gollies now. I loved them as a child, but they disappeared for a while. I don't see why anybody would be reluctant to knit one, after all we knit dolls.


----------



## roseknit

Why are you so outraged, it's just a doll like raggedy ann for example, it;s not meant to offend anyone. My best friend when growing up was a black girl and she collected them. That was in the UK.


----------



## notamrnpsn

I also grew up getting a Gollywog for Christmas. I think some people are to sensitive about this. It's a doll people. It is a thing from the past and we do save a lot of things from the past don't we? They were very popular in the UK where I grew up. I fact my Mum used to work at the jam factory and used to bring home some labels and I would put them in my scrap book. So let's get on with it ladies and enjoy what you are doing, Jeanette


----------



## izitso

I think they would be lovely in a variety of colors


----------



## izitso

I think they would be lovely in a variety of colors


----------



## pamela Lehmann

Maybe those dolls aren't considered racist in Australia, but here in the US, I think they would be incredibly offensive.


----------



## ninal46

sweetsue said:


> I use to have a golliwog when I was a kid. Can't believe it would ever get to the point where you couldn't buy/knit one.
> 
> He was gorgeous and I have still seen them around occasionally.
> 
> There are 6 on this site cost is AU$3
> http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/


I also had gollies when I was a young girl. Then I had children and was able to purchase the gollies for them. I also collected the gollie pins that were given to collectors from collecting the Robison's Jam paper gollies. Of ALL the gollies that I have had, collected and bought for my kids, NOT once did I associated them to anything other than a toy. I never looked on them as racial, or offensive.

Now many years later I still feel the same, but do not have any as I sold all my collection.

I am Italian by birth and when my parents emigrated to England I was called quite a few derogatory names. I simply out grew the 'jokes' - then at the age of 18 I emigrated to America, only to be called a "Limey ***" -

Limey is the slang terminology for a British person (something about the Royal Navy eating lots of limes on ships to keep scurvy at bay) *** is what they called (maybe they still do) to an Italian that was supposed to have come to the USA without papers, hence W.O.P. (I emigrated to the US LEGALLY, and carried my green card for years and proud to do so.

Now, I am 64 and I am a wife, mother, grandmother, business owner and the thing that I am most proud of is that in 1980 I became an American Citizen. America is the best Country in the WORLD and I am glad to be here.

So, in MY opinion people that go out of their way to be "politically correct" do more damage than good. This is just how I feel having been on both ends. I don't take offense, I do what my great English teach in Britain told me, "Pull yourself up by your bootstraps, keep a stiff upper lip and soldier forth." God Bless her heart. <smiling remembering her>


----------



## theresa1

Hi I also collected the labels off Robinson jams and got the pattern for a scarf,hat and mitts with a golliwog on them.i love golliwogs and bought a pattern to knit one but am unable to find it at the moment.


----------



## ninal46

theresa1 said:


> Hi I also collected the labels off Robinson jams and got the pattern for a scarf,hat and mitts with a golliwog on them.i love golliwogs and bought a pattern to knit one but am unable to find it at the moment.


My sister collected quite a few of the gollie pins. The gollies were all doing something different. She sent me 5 of the pins and I have those ... I love them.


----------



## CSTILLWELL

Unfortunately there are not many free patterns out there for Golliwogs. 
You can search at
google.com.uk 
or
google.com.au 
where you will find lots of information on Golliwogs.

Growing up in Australia in the 50's all little girls had Golliwogs until it became politically incorrect to have one of these beautiful dolls. 
Both my daughters have them and they have been very loved.
You may find something to your liking in the sites below.

http://www.golliwogg.co.uk/shop-knittingpattern-golly.htm

http://www.discontinuedfavorites.com/golliwog-dolls.html

http://www.knittingcenter.com/free-knitting-patterns/holiday-patterns-61/tiny-golly-100190.php

http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html


----------



## CSTILLWELL

This subject has really opened a can of worms!
There was never any racial overtone with having a Golliwog in Australia when I was growing up. Maybe that's why Australians are such nice accepting people. 
I have a friend here in the US who makes and sells beautiful bears. At one time she tried to bring in a line of hand made Golliwogs and was almost shouted out of the business! Why can't a white child play with a black doll the same as a black child can play with a white doll?
I don't understand it and never will.


----------



## Isa53

I am sure the post wasn't meant to offend anyone. Never heard of them myself but I also googled it and would not care for it either... Guess it is one of those " another place, another time" kind of things... The time and the place no longer exists... Thank goodness...in my opinion.


----------



## mdmsjsjs

I've seen a couple requests for "golliwogs" and they both came from Aussies.These are very degrading to non white people including Native Australians so please Knock it off and stop making these ugly things.


----------



## ninal46

mdmsjsjs said:


> I've seen a couple requests for "golliwogs" and they both came from Aussies.These are very degrading to non white people including Native Australians so please Knock it off and stop making these ugly things.


Well, there you have it. A "nice" (said sarcastically) reply to an innocent request ... and so the world spins out of control.


----------



## petitenwuk

ninal46 said:


> mdmsjsjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple requests for "golliwogs" and they both came from Aussies.These are very degrading to non white people including Native Australians so please Knock it off and stop making these ugly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there you have it. A "nice" (said sarcastically) reply to an innocent request ... and so the world spins out of control.
Click to expand...

I agree with you there ninal46


----------



## ninal46

petitenwuk said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdmsjsjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple requests for "golliwogs" and they both came from Aussies.These are very degrading to non white people including Native Australians so please Knock it off and stop making these ugly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there you have it. A "nice" (said sarcastically) reply to an innocent request ... and so the world spins out of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you there ninal46
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
What upsets me is that I do not believe one solitary child who owned a gollie ever thought, "Gee I hope I get to hurt some child or person of color with my gollie" I believe that parents, and children loved their gollies just like they loved their teddies, or dollies. The problem, I believe, is when the 'politically correct' groups place all the information on the web to what a gollie represents to THEM. As you can see by the replies; some are saying, they had no idea what a golly was, but NOW that they KNOW it's 'disgusting' - I must shake my head at that. I never, not once, ever associated my gollies, or the ones I purchase for my children as anything other than a toy. I have seen dolls made out of dried apples to represent ugly old women ... hey! I'm an old woman, should I take offense to that and insist that every person that makes old 'witch' looking women stop? It is so silly to me, but then I don't follow the 'in crowd' I think for myself.


----------



## notamrnpsn

I think it is time for some people to get off there high horses about this issue. I t is only a racial thing if you make it into one. Coming from the UK we were never exposed to any racial issues where I grew up. In fact the very first time I saw a person of colour was when I was in my late teens.Only saw them in the movies. I know the colour problem was rampant in the South, but don't forget, everybody is not like that.. Hope this does not offend anybody, but thats how I feel, Jeanette


----------



## pamela Lehmann

We've opened a major issue here which none of us are going to solve today. A black doll would be perfectly fine for your children, as would an Asian, Latina, or Eskimo! However, this one is made up to look like part of a minstrel act. Minstrels were white men who dressed up as black men for the sole purpose of perpetuating the stereotype of blacks as lazy, ignorant, worthless people. Its a part of our history that still causes pain, & though I'm sure you meant no disrespect, seeing this doll stirs up a lot of emotion. I hope you found your pattern & I hope you can understand why many of us were offended.


----------



## Ronie

there was a post a month or so ago for a Gollywog you might try searching KP for the thread and links.. I personally think they are cute.. but I can see where some would be offended.. thats too bad.. I guess Shirley Temple movies are offensive to some also... I personally want the whole collection.. but I see history for what it is and not for what it should be banned of.. I think the USA and has come a very long way but we should never forget.... we really don't want 4 or 5 generations from now to repeat what our great great great ancestors went through...


----------



## Isa53

Well said Pamela! Now, we need to just knit! Or crochet!


----------



## Johnna

I had to look the word up to see what you were asking about and once I saw it I would have to say that here in the states, most of us would not like golliwogs.
Johnna


----------



## missvonniev

I have to add my two cents here. I grew up in the US, with a mother from England. When I was little, I had a Golly, because English children have them. My dolls (who were my babies) were all colors and that was that. They were my babies. Racial prejudice did not exist in Europe the same as it did in the U.S. Josephine Baker, among other great entertainers, was much more comfortable in France than in the U.S. As an ardent anti-racist, I understand where some of you are coming from, but please don't judge our British or Aussie friends by U.S. standards. In the U.S., we have much to be ashamed of. In Britain and Australia. . . not so much.


----------



## Ellemck

Here's a lovely golliwog daylily.

Also, a YouTube video of "The Golliwog's Cakewalk".






Elle

P.S. Maybe we should stop saying, "Golly" because it's offensive to some.


----------



## deemail

pamela Lehmann said:


> We've opened a major issue here which none of us are going to solve today. A black doll would be perfectly fine for your children, as would an Asian, Latina, or Eskimo! However, this one is made up to look like part of a minstrel act. Minstrels were white men who dressed up as black men for the sole purpose of perpetuating the stereotype of blacks as lazy, ignorant, worthless people. Its a part of our history that still causes pain, & though I'm sure you meant no disrespect, seeing this doll stirs up a lot of emotion. I hope you found your pattern & I hope you can understand why many of us were offended.


I agree completely and was on my way to say just this when i found pamela's well spoken remarks. of course, we want our daughters today to play with all colors of dolls... that's their experience of the world they will grow up in, but a minstrel was not an accurate representative of the african-americans in our communities. they were used for comedic expressions to make fun of people.

you will find many african-american dollmakers at doll shows who create and collect all sorts of 'slave' dolls and ads and posters and printed media.... that's their history and they have a right to collect and display this memorabilia if they choose... but as an irish/scot/indian mixture, it is not for me to do the same thing. buying a doll for your child in whatever color she wants is another thing entirely.

and i think i would like to hear about who likes what from australia from some of your indigenous citizens. they might have a different story.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

This all makes me so sad...I think we should all ..step back..take a DEEP breath and embrace the differences of each nation and culture..
Growing up in Arizona I did not feel the pressure of the "southern type" predijuces..I knew a poor black boy type child that had no shoes and went to my school...so I just gave him a pair of shoes..my new ones LOL..my father was so angry until he knew and understood the whole story...Then he was very proud of me...heck I only had 2 pair of shoes..now I had one lol
We had migrant worker's children, American Indian and Blacks all attending same school..most were poor...heck ..so was I ..but no one ever told me that ..so I always felt blessed..
Just remember to not keep anger from the past about anything..be joyous with the future and embrace all our differences.

Hugs and God Bless all, 

Camilla


----------



## sweetsue

Our indigenous people were always depicted as savages as they went around scantily dressed (if at all) carrying spears for hunting. I only thought calling them abos was derogatory. When I used the term aborigine, to me it was like Italians, British etc. but abos would be like poms. But do the British find "pom" derogatory?



deemail said:


> pamela Lehmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've opened a major issue here which none of us are going to solve today. A black doll would be perfectly fine for your children, as would an Asian, Latina, or Eskimo! However, this one is made up to look like part of a minstrel act. Minstrels were white men who dressed up as black men for the sole purpose of perpetuating the stereotype of blacks as lazy, ignorant, worthless people. Its a part of our history that still causes pain, & though I'm sure you meant no disrespect, seeing this doll stirs up a lot of emotion. I hope you found your pattern & I hope you can understand why many of us were offended.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely and was on my way to say just this when i found pamela's well spoken remarks. of course, we want our daughters today to play with all colors of dolls... that's their experience of the world they will grow up in, but a minstrel was not an accurate representative of the african-americans in our communities. they were used for comedic expressions to make fun of people.
> 
> you will find many african-american dollmakers at doll shows who create and collect all sorts of 'slave' dolls and ads and posters and printed media.... that's their history and they have a right to collect and display this memorabilia if they choose... but as an irish/scot/indian mixture, it is not for me to do the same thing. buying a doll for your child in whatever color she wants is another thing entirely.
> 
> and i think i would like to hear about who likes what from australia from some of your indigenous citizens. they might have a different story.
Click to expand...


----------



## funthreads623

now, Jessica, I'd like to see a knitted gun!



Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... I'd never heard of a Golliwogg, so I googled it. This is what I found on the subject: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwogg
> 
> If I found a pattern, I would neither pass it on nor make it. I'd sooner knit a gun!
> 
> Just my opinion.


----------



## catzndogz

If you Google history of Golliwog it tells you how it came about. I had one when I was a kid in Britain and loved him. I think kids loved the character itself not what he used to represent. My gran always bought Robertsons jam so we could collect the gollies.


----------



## hully

GET A LIFE LADY -- I am of African American descent and I collect and knit golliwogs. GUNS are more dangerous than cute cuddly black curly haired dolls. :lol:


----------



## sweetsue

I loved the black and white minstrel show too!


----------



## hully

Yep, I did to.


----------



## JillF

Ok, now I have to know. What is a pom??


----------



## sweetsue

Aussies would call the Brits "poms"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_names_for_the_British



JillF said:


> Ok, now I have to know. What is a pom??


----------



## hully

In my family I also descend from CONVICTS and in the early days we use to call them POME --- Prisoners of Mother England.

Now adays it has become just an affectionate term for the English.


----------



## tigerlady

Hi Jill do you know what a skippy is?


----------



## JillF

No I don't, although Americans sometimes call each other that.


----------



## tigerlady

It is name given to us Aussies.

Skippy was the name of a TV program about a boy and a kangaroo many years ago.


----------



## JillF

I love finding out these things. And I had never seen or heard of the Golliwog. I find it sad that people have to think so much about race. I have never cared what color a person is. But if you have had to deal with it all your life, I'm sure the doll is offensive. I like that other countries don't care the way some Americans do.


----------



## trasara

But we do have Robinsons fruit mince with the same broche if you collected enough labels.


----------



## tigerlady

hi Tsara no I do not think we have Robinsons here in Aust.
I seem to think the collecting stopped quite a long time ago. I am sure someone will put me straight
regards Annie


----------



## Judi44

Tigerlady I have patterns for golliwogs, send your email through the pm and I will be happy to send them to you, regards Judi


----------



## Isa53

I don't think we have "much" to be ashamed of...


----------



## SaxonLady

I googled for a knitted gun, and the first one up was PINK. There are several online. you can knit anything. I once knitted a toy racing car and was asked for a motorbike, which I subsequently knitted. Don't ask me for the pattern or how I did it, I don't remember.


----------



## Isa53

Hi Tigerlady...a real firestorm going here! I think if you want to knit a Gollywog...by all means...do so! We all have an opinion and many of us express them freely...I have decided not to argue with a lady that sits that close to a tiger!!! Have a nice day all and let's get back to something we ALL love...knitting and crocheting!


----------



## Clarebear

Hi Teedle - very well said!


----------



## trasara

Hi tigerlady, I buy Robertsons fruitmince in coles every christmas for my mince pies, I saw it there today. I haven't seen jams though.


----------



## tigerlady

hi trasara I will check see if it is in Adelaide. Thanks. Thought someone would know.


----------



## trasara

It is in the dried fruit isle.


----------



## tigerlady

Hi trasara thanks.save me a lot of searching regards Annie


----------



## tigerlady

Hi hulley I totally agree


----------



## kentish lady

tiger lady l think the collecting stopped in the 70s or 80s but l still see some badges at flea markets .
we dont get any thing robertsons here in the shops , we just about get marmite in safeways and thats in the jam section there are some shops that sell uk products but they are expensive. MIL wont send a parcel from uk, do miss the christmas puds


----------



## tigerlady

Hi Kentish Lady. 
sorry to hear you cannot get Robinsons fruit mince in Canada.
I thought we could not get it here in Aust.
But "trasara "did some detective work and found it in Sydney.(I think) .
I have not been out to shops yet. I will think of you at Xmas when I have my mince pies. 
A bit mean of MIL not to send it.


----------



## kentish lady

your soooo teasing tiger lady but l make my own mince meat now well about in october time jar it up and ready for christmas .
you get much more of the english things in Australia then we do here are they in the shops or are they in a shop of there own like (english )seperate shop. we have a celtic shop that does scottish, Irish and english but we dont go there ,do you know they want $4.99 + tax for a tin of cross and blackwell baked beans l think they are about 50 pence in uk.
was you born in Australia tiger lady


----------



## tigerlady

Hi Kentish Lady

I would never have thought to make mincemeat. Probably much nicer than the bought stuff.
I am an Aussie. I was married to a Pom.
that is so expensive for b/beans.
We used to have them here years ago but suddenly vanished.
Most of our imported foods are in the general supermarket.


----------



## fibrefay

Well said, ninal46.

I would have loved a golliwog when I was younger. I was fond of the characters from Enid Blyton's Noddy series. I think many children wanted one then. Loved the bright colours which I found fascinating, too.


----------



## catzndogz

fibrefay said:


> Well said, ninal46.
> 
> I would have loved a golliwog when I was younger. I was fond of the characters from Enid Blyton's Noddy series. I think many children wanted one then. Loved the bright colours which I found fascinating, too.


I also loved Noddy, had so many books and I bought them for my oldest daughter too, I also had a Sooty puppet from the T.V. show.


----------



## Judi44

Do you remember Basil Brush? about the same era as sooty


----------



## ninal46

fibrefay said:


> Well said, ninal46.
> 
> I would have loved a golliwog when I was younger. I was fond of the characters from Enid Blyton's Noddy series. I think many children wanted one then. Loved the bright colours which I found fascinating, too.


Oh My Goodness!! Noddy!!! You have brought a smile to my face and a sweet memory back. I loved the Noddy series...I also loved my Golly, Paddington bear and collected them along with Winnie the Pooh. I was never a great lover of Raggedy Ann. Gosh, I loved my Golly and bears and now they are so horridly thought of. I feel so sad about that because I believe a child today could never feel the attachment to a Golly like we did ... it simply would not happen due to the "politically correct" crowd. I believe that today's child is given too much and is not allowed to develop their feelings of tenderness and love towards their toys. Toys are so easily discarded and new ones take their places. This is why one of my favorite movies is Toy Story. Again, thank you for the memory recall


----------



## CSTILLWELL

Nial46 

Kudos from me to you. I agree with all you wrote and have the same life time affection for things past. It's such a shame kids of today can't experience some of the things we held most dear.


----------



## catzndogz

ninal46 said:


> fibrefay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, ninal46.
> 
> I would have loved a golliwog when I was younger. I was fond of the characters from Enid Blyton's Noddy series. I think many children wanted one then. Loved the bright colours which I found fascinating, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My Goodness!! Noddy!!! You have brought a smile to my face and a sweet memory back. I loved the Noddy series...I also loved my Golly, Paddington bear and collected them along with Winnie the Pooh. I was never a great lover of Raggedy Ann. Gosh, I loved my Golly and bears and now they are so horridly thought of. I feel so sad about that because I believe a child today could never feel the attachment to a Golly like we did ... it simply would not happen due to the "politically correct" crowd. I believe that today's child is given too much and is not allowed to develop their feelings of tenderness and love towards their toys. Toys are so easily discarded and new ones take their places. This is why one of my favorite movies is Toy Story. Again, thank you for the memory recall
Click to expand...

I also had a black dolly called Suzie who had a turban on and gold hoop ear rings and a one eared elephant which I adored. In fact, all my girl dollies were named Suzie, LOL I also used to watch Bill and Ben the Flowerpot men and Andy Pandy. There was some other Australian show I think and the man in it had glasses like Rolf Harris or someone and there were fuzzy wombles or something like that.


----------



## Sharolynn16

My god you have only ask for a doll pattern,be it black or white, this is why some of these mixed country sites do not work,don't forget our forefathers were sent out by boat to take over another land, and just to add i have 4 aboriginal grand-children and son-in-law and i do not look at them and see black or white.Good luck with your search.. :thumbup: 
Sharolynn16


----------



## Judi44

Go Sharolynn, we have here in AUS such a mixed culture that most of us do not think that white or coffee or black makes a bifference to the majority of us . We are all people and the people who say we shouldn't do or say whatever so we do not offend have a BIG BIG problem with life as we know it. I say call it as it is, I am 66yrs and very very proud to be accepting of all of us. Much Love to all from an old Rocker, Judi


----------



## pharoette

The British while occupying Egypt called the Egyptians WOGS. It was not an endearing term but rather a condesending term. It is offensive to those of us who were born in Egypt. Ghul is the boogie man, if you will.


----------



## Sharolynn16

I agree with you , i don't think i have seen so much racsim in one spot in all my life, and i have to say i really don't think here in Australia we have that deep a hatred, as there is a lot of us descended from the Aboriginal,including my 4 adorable grand-children. I thought we were all grown women on this site it seems some of us are not.. just for that i may just get out my Golliwog pattern and knit myself one. :thumbup: 
Sharolynn


----------



## Sharolynn16

Here Here!!
Sharolynn


----------



## SaxonLady

pharoette said:


> The British while occupying Egypt called the Egyptians WOGS. It was not an endearing term but rather a condesending term. It is offensive to those of us who were born in Egypt. Ghul is the boogie man, if you will.


it stood for western oriental gentlemen.


----------



## tigerlady

Sharolynn16 said:


> I agree with you , i don't think i have seen so much racsim in one spot in all my life, and i have to say i really don't think here in Australia we have that deep a hatred, as there is a lot of us descended from the Aboriginal,including my 4 adorable grand-children. I thought we were all grown women on this site it seems some of us are not.. just for that i may just get out my Golliwog pattern and knit myself one. :thumbup:
> Sharolynn


Hi Sharolyn I totally agree with you. I really wish I had never started all this by simply asking for a golliwog pattern. 
I am nearly finished Knitting one just have to sew it up. {Should we change our avatars to a golliwog lol.}


----------



## nanma esther

i can't belive all this chatter over a toy. i loved amosadra doll, and i also had a filp/flop dolly that was a mammie,on end and a blond girl on the other,they were the only dolls i played with, when ask my nationaltly i either say American or euro-american,i am euro/ native american, but don't you think the little girls all over the world had white dolls?? and by the way Amos and Andy were alwasys my faviroit show henice amosadra doll (black)
AND I HAVE A BLACK grandson


----------



## tigerlady

nan-ma said:


> i can't belive all this chatter over a toy. i loved amosadra doll, and i also had a filp/flop dolly that was a mammie,on end and a blond girl on the other,they were the only dolls i played with, when ask my nationaltly i either say American or euro-american,i am euro/ native american, but don't you think the little girls all over the world had white dolls?? and by the way Amos and Andy were alwasys my faviroit show henice amosadra doll (black)
> AND I HAVE A BLACK grandson


and I bet you are ever so proud of your grandson I would be


----------



## Jill Richards

I understand the the history of the golliwog and, perhaps I am the only one, but golliwogs were simply a super cute doll that happened to be black. Fortunately I do not associate them with anything derogatory or racist, but appreciate that some do. There would be a number of dolls that could be interpreted as giving or representing the wrong thing (i.e. Barbie). Have we lost this much innocence? I understand in America now they are called Mama Dolls or some such.


----------



## qdoreen

I do have one, let me know, Doreen, ([email protected])


----------



## qdoreen

I do have one, let me know, Doreen, ([email protected])


----------



## joybelles

I have just finished knitting a gollywog very interesting the golly originates from egypt when the british were there the local egyptian labour force wore uniforms with the lettere WOGS on them this denoted WORKING ON GOVERMENT SERVICE the workers often had children playing waiting for the to finish work and they had dolls made from black cotton caled GULLI gulli means ghost of the desert when the british took some dolls home to england they called them Gulliwogs which has since become gollywogs 
double knit wool in black cast on 14 st (foot) knit 16 rows change to red k55rows make 4 of these legs. join 2 legs together knitting across k 16rows change to blue (jacket) k 36r cast on 12 stitches on the next 4 rows (arms )k16rows cast off 15 on the next 4 r on the remaining 16 stitches change to black k6rowa(neck) increase 1 st at begining and end of next and every 4th row till 26st k14r dec 1st at each end next and every 3rd row till 16 st remain cast off with black pick up 12st on end of arm knit 12 r (hands) sew together stuff through top of head easy peasy decorate with sewn on or felt features ribbon round neck and curtain rings for earings 
k


----------



## Cheshire Cat

I am so glad that this topic has been woken up again. And I'm so glad to read what you have written about WOGS. It has over the years become so infuriating, when the poor old Golliwog had to go into hiding all because of political correctness, yes political correctness gone mad. And for anyone reading this, the latest dispute regarding a Golliwog can be read at: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2034203/Neighbours-war-golliwog-Gran-race-hate-charge-planning-dispute.html

I have a Golliwog in my car, in fact I have several, been collecting them for years, badges, boxes, mugs, trays etc etc. My cousins and I all had Golliwogs, mine was called Gilbert. I adored him. That was over 50yrs ago. I also remember having a black doll. The worlds gone crazy.

I wonder if TigerLady the member who made the request in the first place for a Golliwog knitting pattern, found what she was looking for and actually made one.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Hello joybelles, I see you've just joined. Welcome from England.
Have you knit a Golliwog then?



joybelles said:


> I have just finished knitting a gollywog very interesting the golly originates from egypt when the british were there the local egyptian labour force wore uniforms with the lettere WOGS on them this denoted WORKING ON GOVERMENT SERVICE the workers often had children playing waiting for the to finish work and they had dolls made from black cotton caled GULLI gulli means ghost of the desert when the british took some dolls home to england they called them Gulliwogs which has since become gollywogs
> double knit wool in black cast on 14 st (foot) knit 16 rows change to red k55rows make 4 of these legs. join 2 legs together knitting across k 16rows change to blue (jacket) k 36r cast on 12 stitches on the next 4 rows (arms )k16rows cast off 15 on the next 4 r on the remaining 16 stitches change to black k6rowa(neck) increase 1 st at begining and end of next and every 4th row till 26st k14r dec 1st at each end next and every 3rd row till 16 st remain cast off with black pick up 12st on end of arm knit 12 r (hands) sew together stuff through top of head easy peasy decorate with sewn on or felt features ribbon round neck and curtain rings for earings
> k


----------



## qdoreen

I HAVE A KNITTED GOLLY WOG PATTERN AND WILL SHARE, DOREEN, ([email protected])


----------



## rujam

Tigerlady and a lady in Alabama received patterns from me including a girl golly and a white golly. Tigerlady and I also keep in touch, though I'm not sure if she has finished knitting the golly yet. Rujam


----------



## joybelles

Hi Catlady 
as a child growing up in New Zealand during the 1940s after the depression I never had a doll but found a gollywog while playing with my younger brother in a park I took it home and loved it to peices but after a few days an ad appeared in the local newspaper in the lost column and a little boy was pining for him my mother and aunt went to a phone box and rang the people who came around and wanted to give me a shilling for finding him as I wouldnt let go of MY GOLLY the price increased to 2/6pence then 5 bob then a ten shilling note and still I wouldnt give him back the going rate then for a labourer was around 2pounds a week so it was a great deal of money it only cost 6pence to go to the pictures and bread was 4and a halfpence a loaf so I ended up being tipped upside down getting my behind belted with the old mans belt and no golly no reward I still miss him and cried solidly for a week so now I have just made a golly for number 13 greatgrand son and am having a go at a lady golly for a little lady no 14 greatgrand daughter due at the end of nov in sydney australia I live on the gold coast in australia just out of brisbane I have 5 children 14 blood grandchildren and 4 stepgrandchildren and 3 of my sister who died and they have no nanas and a nephews 2 that used to live with us so its a bit expensive birthdays and christmas so this year there will be gollys in stockings for some of the littlies I have just finished a cot blanket for the new baby in feather and fan I enjoy knitting and gardening joy


----------



## astrotaz

petitenwuk said:


> kentish lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> the gollies used to be on Robinsons jams (think they were the ones) and in uk if you collected tokens from the labels you got a nice gollie broche l have about 4 some where ,and the toys used to be very popular
> 
> 
> 
> I used to collect these for my children, you sent them in and exchanged the paper gollies for different items I collected the models.
> 
> I have the pattern for a Gollowog toy and a jumper/sweater. If you PM with your email I will send whichever you want.
Click to expand...

This is wonderful news I have sent you a PM -- could you send me the pattern please for the jumper / sweater.


----------



## antsars

Hi There, I have a pattern of a jumper with the golly on it , I will check my other patterns to see if I have a toy pattern for you if that's any help


tigerlady said:


> Hi all
> I am looking for a knitted or crochet free Golliwog pattern.
> If anyone has got one they can share with with me, I would really appreciate it.
> Or a sight I can download from.
> About 10"-12" tall.
> Have done a search on net but no luck yet


----------



## Tracey24

http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html

A free pattern here. Hope this helps


----------



## Tracey24

I don't see what the problem is? In this society, we read too much into things. Mom in law knitted me one, & he has pride of place in my bedroom. I love him I do & when I look at him, I see nothing more than a happy childhood memory of a favorite toy. I also had a little black African doll with an ear ring that became 'politically incorrect', and now they say not enough of toys like this! Just can't win lol


----------



## goodweh

private msg me your email, I have one will take me a couple of days to find.. but I will send it.. from a very old book my greatgramma gave me..


----------



## antsars

would you mind giving me a copy too please
Anna


----------



## Irish maggie

ninal46 said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use to have a golliwog when I was a kid. Can't believe it would ever get to the point where you couldn't buy/knit one.
> 
> He was gorgeous and I have still seen them around occasionally.
> 
> There are 6 on this site cost is AU$3
> http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/
> 
> 
> 
> I also had gollies when I was a young girl. Then I had children and was able to purchase the gollies for them. I also collected the gollie pins that were given to collectors from collecting the Robison's Jam paper gollies. Of ALL the gollies that I have had, collected and bought for my kids, NOT once did I associated them to anything other than a toy. I never looked on them as racial, or offensive.
> 
> Now many years later I still feel the same, but do not have any as I sold all my collection.
> 
> I am Italian by birth and when my parents emigrated to England I was called quite a few derogatory names. I simply out grew the 'jokes' - then at the age of 18 I emigrated to America, only to be called a "Limey ***" -
> 
> Limey is the slang terminology for a British person (something about the Royal Navy eating lots of limes on ships to keep scurvy at bay) *** is what they called (maybe they still do) to an Italian that was supposed to have come to the USA without papers, hence W.O.P. (I emigrated to the US LEGALLY, and carried my green card for years and proud to do so.
> 
> Now, I am 64 and I am a wife, mother, grandmother, business owner and the thing that I am most proud of is that in 1980 I became an American Citizen. America is the best Country in the WORLD and I am glad to be here.
> 
> So, in MY opinion people that go out of their way to be "politically correct" do more damage than good. This is just how I feel having been on both ends. I don't take offense, I do what my great English teach in Britain told me, "Pull yourself up by your bootstraps, keep a stiff upper lip and soldier forth." God Bless her heart. <smiling remembering her>
Click to expand...

 Sorry we are the best Country in the World , Sunshine Bronz OZZies and Beautiful Shiela's  :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

Got to agree with you. This is terribly insensitive to perpetuate this image. I will never understand why people have to make fun of any group of people. God made us all and we are all fine the way we are. :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

mdmsjsjs said:


> I've seen a couple requests for "golliwogs" and they both came from Aussies.These are very degrading to non white people including Native Australians so please Knock it off and stop making these ugly things.


As far as I know, the shame for Americans about Gollys is just that, American. Neither Australians, nor anyone else, had any part in the way your country treated Black Americans and I resent you saying that nobody else in the world is allowed to have one of these adorable dolls because of it. It isn't racist, but it could be racist to deny an entire race a doll representing their colour as a lovely object.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

I am an American who is Irish, English, Austrian, Native American and African American and I and all my relatives are beautiful but I know racism when I see it. I am old enough to remember black men being hung in trees, black children bombed in churches and blacks having to use black only accomodations. My European ancestors wo immigrated to America all faced racism when they came here and it left no sweet childhood memories for them. Amos and Andy were not funny. They were laughed at by whites and were stereotypes that uneducated whites believed represented all blacks. "Mammy's as you called them were slaves who wet nursed white women's children along with their own babies so the white women could socialize with other "nice" white women. You "Golly" lovers might want to educate yourselves about racism and if you can't read you may want to check out two movies that came out in the last couple months called "The Help" and a British film called "Sunshine and Oranges". There are none so blind as he who will not see. Wake up people. I was taught as a child to judge others by the content of their heart and not by their physical appearance and I will always be thankful that I had such enlightened parents. Pray for them for they know not what they do. If your action is going to hurt someone don't do it! Simple enough for you!


----------



## limeygirl

If you should receive a pattern for a golliwog I would love to have a copy....takes me back to my childhood days in jolly ole England. luv


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Whilst the rest of the world didn't contribute to those troubled times, we weren't immune from it, and would daily follow the race riots from that time. The most potent photos came from that era and the black panther salute at the Olympic Games was so powerful, BUT, hopefully great strides have been made since then and it is counterproductive to be continually harking back to those times because it doesn't accomplish anything. Its great that so many people are now sensitive and caring and very reluctant to open old wounds, but it can help the healing process to face down the past completely and then move forward, never to do to anyone else, what was done then. If the entire process is brought down by a hand knitted doll done in black wool it can't be a very sturdy structure and perhaps people who protest so much aren't convinced that any of that part of the past is properly laid to rest. I realise it is symbolic, but the doll itself isn't causing any problems, and most of these dolls are hugged and loved and that cannot be a bad thing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

ninal46 said:


> petitenwuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdmsjsjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple requests for "golliwogs" and they both came from Aussies.These are very degrading to non white people including Native Australians so please Knock it off and stop making these ugly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there you have it. A "nice" (said sarcastically) reply to an innocent request ... and so the world spins out of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you there ninal46
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> What upsets me is that I do not believe one solitary child who owned a gollie ever thought, "Gee I hope I get to hurt some child or person of color with my gollie" I believe that parents, and children loved their gollies just like they loved their teddies, or dollies. The problem, I believe, is when the 'politically correct' groups place all the information on the web to what a gollie represents to THEM. As you can see by the replies; some are saying, they had no idea what a golly was, but NOW that they KNOW it's 'disgusting' - I must shake my head at that. I never, not once, ever associated my gollies, or the ones I purchase for my children as anything other than a toy. I have seen dolls made out of dried apples to represent ugly old women ... hey! I'm an old woman, should I take offense to that and insist that every person that makes old 'witch' looking women stop? It is so silly to me, but then I don't follow the 'in crowd' I think for myself.
Click to expand...

Have you ever asked any minority person what it was like to be treated differently for no other reason than being in a minority. Did you or your family ever suffer or die because you were a minority. Too bad your parents didn't have the sense to not purchase such an offensive toy. Obviously it isn't the child's fault it's parents' responsibility to educate their children about racism. My feelings have nothing to do with political correctness and everything to do with being kind to my fellow man.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

Amen, Pamela. You said it beautifully.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

Oh really, no prejudice in England or Australia. My husband and I have been to both and my husband lived in England as a child. We heard plenty of racial slurs on our travels so don't claim America has more problems than you. We have very dear friends in London and Worcester and we have seen in from a personal level not just as tourists. The difference is America has brought out it's "dirty laundry" and other's such as yourself just refuse to deal with your ugly past. The Brits were enslaving people from other countries for years before they brought this money saving practice to America and any educated honest Australian knows they have a lot of nastiness in their past. You did the same thing to your native people as we did to ours. We have learned from our past as children learn as they grow into adulthood that what they did as a child could be forgiven because they reasoned as children but when you become an adult you should be enlightened enough to let go of your ugly past. Let the golly rest in peace. Leave it in the past, the dust bin of history, where it belongs. I'm done now and I love you all. God bless us everyone. (and this is not said with sarcasm but from my heart).


----------



## notamrnpsn

You know what , this is like beating a dead horse. Don't know why people are so sensitive about a doll. I had them when I was a child. In fact my mother worked in the factory as i did that made the Jam that the Golly stickers were on. Nobody i know had any racial feelings about them, they were just a doll. What about all the other ethnic dolls out there, do think it,s being raciast to collect them too? I think this subject should be put to bed, if it causes so many hard feelings. Don,t want to cause any hard feelings, luv you all, jeanette


----------



## Tracey24

this is the point I am saying. An innocent doll, that people decided to say was then racist. People need to understand the History behind something before judging it


----------



## Irish maggie

LillyK said:


> I am an American who is Irish, English, Austrian, Native American and African American and I and all my relatives are beautiful but I know racism when I see it. I am old enough to remember black men being hung in trees, black children bombed in churches and blacks having to use black only accomodations. My European ancestors wo immigrated to America all faced racism when they came here and it left no sweet childhood memories for them. Amos and Andy were not funny. They were laughed at by whites and were stereotypes that uneducated whites believed represented all blacks. "Mammy's as you called them were slaves who wet nursed white women's children along with their own babies so the white women could socialize with other "nice" white women. You "Golly" lovers might want to educate yourselves about racism and if you can't read you may want to check out two movies that came out in the last couple months called "The Help" and a British film called "Sunshine and Oranges". There are none so blind as he who will not see. Wake up people. I was taught as a child to judge others by the content of their heart and not by their physical appearance and I will always be thankful that I had such enlightened parents. Pray for them for they know not what they do. If your action is going to hurt someone don't do it! Simple enough for you!


I am Irish born living in Australia, I can read loud and clear what your saying . This is a knitting site ,not for someone like you to get on there Soap Box. When i was young we had the Golly on the Jam Jar,and we never thought other than it was nice . I think you are taking this all out of context, People knit them because they like them and for No other reason
G"Day :roll:


----------



## Irish maggie

CSTILLWELL said:


> This subject has really opened a can of worms!
> There was never any racial overtone with having a Golliwog in Australia when I was growing up. Maybe that's why Australians are such nice accepting people.
> I have a friend here in the US who makes and sells beautiful bears. At one time she tried to bring in a line of hand made Golliwogs and was almost shouted out of the business! Why can't a white child play with a black doll the same as a black child can play with a white doll?
> I don't understand it and never will.


Well Said :thumbup:


----------



## limeygirl

Irish maggie said:


> LillyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an American who is Irish, English, Austrian, Native American and African American and I and all my relatives are beautiful but I know racism when I see it. I am old enough to remember black men being hung in trees, black children bombed in churches and blacks having to use black only accomodations. My European ancestors wo immigrated to America all faced racism when they came here and it left no sweet childhood memories for them. Amos and Andy were not funny. They were laughed at by whites and were stereotypes that uneducated whites believed represented all blacks. "Mammy's as you called them were slaves who wet nursed white women's children along with their own babies so the white women could socialize with other "nice" white women. You "Golly" lovers might want to educate yourselves about racism and if you can't read you may want to check out two movies that came out in the last couple months called "The Help" and a British film called "Sunshine and Oranges". There are none so blind as he who will not see. Wake up people. I was taught as a child to judge others by the content of their heart and not by their physical appearance and I will always be thankful that I had such enlightened parents. Pray for them for they know not what they do. If your action is going to hurt someone don't do it! Simple enough for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I am Irish born living in Australia, I can read loud and clear what your saying . This is a knitting site ,not for someone like you to get on there Soap Box. When i was young we had the Golly on the Jam Jar,and we never thought other than it was nice . I think you are taking this all out of context, People knit them because they like them and for No other reason
> G"Day :roll:
Click to expand...

I am English born living in America...during WWII my golliwog was my security blanket and went everywhere with me. We spent hours together in the air raid shelter located at the bottom of our back garden. I loved him for who he was...my cuddly golliwog. luv


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

Dear Irish Maggie if you don't like what I'm saying then please don't read it. :hunf:


----------



## Bunyip

If the gollydoll is so degrading, what is the white knitted doll?


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Bunyip said:


> If the gollydoll is so degrading, what is the white knitted doll?


I was wondering that myself Bunyip, chances are no ones got an answer. People, we are talking knitting wool here, symbolic to some maybe, but not everyone is constricted by hate.


----------



## Irish maggie

LillyK said:


> Dear Irish Maggie if you don't like what I'm saying then please don't read it. :hunf:


This is a knitting Site so please keep your views and Comments to yourself . No wonder there is so much hate in the World . Some people like to keep the Pot Boiling :!:


----------



## WendyP_09

I am a crocheter and was looking for a pattern last year when a friend asked me to make one for her husband. I found a Raggedy Andy and Ann pattern. I now use this for both but only change the colours. I made a more traditional Golliwog and used the shirt pattern and adapted it into a tails jacket and it came up well. I am now being asked by more and more people to make them. I remember them as a child. My grandmother always had one at her place. A local shopping centre sells them and is putting an order in every 3wks.


----------



## Kloe

mdmsjsjs said:


> I've seen a couple requests for "golliwogs" and they both came from Aussies.These are very degrading to non white people including Native Australians so please Knock it off and stop making these ugly things.


First of all they are not ugly and I will continue to knit Gollywogs because all the children love them.
And by the way I am an AUSSIE


----------



## qdoreen

I have a Golly Wog pattern, I just made it and its cute altho I made a few changes to it , Let me know if you are interested? Doreen ([email protected])


----------



## qdoreen

Hi I HAVE A CUTE ONE KNITTED I just finished him and I think he is cute, I made a couple changes in the pattern tho, DOREEN, ([email protected])


----------



## qdoreen

Hi I HAVE A CUTE ONE KNITTED I just finished him and I think he is cute, I made a couple changes in the pattern tho, DOREEN, ([email protected])


----------



## qdoreen

Good on you Cstillwell AND ITS ALL WHERE YOUR HEART IS? DOREEN


----------



## teannia

Just my two cents..not worth much, but I collect perfumes and I've been trying to get my hands on a Golliwog perfume bottle for some time. Josephine Baker made them very popular. Too expensive for me at the moment. I'm black and don't find them offensive. They are a part of history, both exciting and somewhat sad, but it is history just the same. We all can't like everything or the same things. Actually, since I can't afford to buy the much wanted collectible. I might consider trying to make one. Please don't attack me...just telling you my attraction to them and not having a problem with those that like them.


----------



## qdoreen

yes I have a pattern and I think its really cute, I DID MAKE A FEW CHANGES TO THE PATTERN, NOW I WILL TRY AND E-MAIL IT TO YOU BUT FOR SOME REASON IT IS NOT WORKING AS I HAVE SENT SOME OR TRIED TO OTHER THAN THAT I CAN MAIL IT ? DOREEN ([email protected])


----------



## qdoreen

IT IS ADORABLE AND I LOVE IT, IF YOU WANT THE PATTERN LET ME KNOW??, DOREEN


----------



## bevb

I was born in the 1960's in the UK and it was one of my fav toys as was my rag doll. Robinsons jam did give golly broaches away if you collected enough tokens from the jam jar. bevb


----------



## bo-nz

Golliwogs are great we had them growing up, they are just another doll and you can knit them in any colour combinations you want, that's the great thing about knitting.


----------



## goodweh

i think i have one .. pls send your email addy
wendi


----------



## Linday

http://www.ferris.edu/htmls/news/jimcrow/golliwog/

An interesting article on the history of the Golliwogg as well as other caricatures from the Jim Crowe Museum of Racist Memorabilia. A reminder of a regretable time in our human history.

I remember Golly stories from my childhood but I do not remember associated them with race. They were just a character in a story


----------



## petitenwuk

Linday said:


> http://www.ferris.edu/htmls/news/jimcrow/golliwog/
> 
> An interesting article on the history of the Golliwogg as well as other caricatures from the Jim Crowe Museum of Racist Memorabilia. A reminder of a regretable time in our human history.
> 
> I remember Golly stories from my childhood but I do not remember associated them with race. They were just a character in a story


I too just remember them like you also off the Robinsons Jam, never associated with race..... just like a rag doll to me.


----------



## Diddleymaz

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... I'd never heard of a Golliwogg, so I googled it. This is what I found on the subject: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwogg
> 
> If I found a pattern, I would neither pass it on nor make it. I'd sooner knit a gun!
> 
> Just my opinion.


The only person I ever knew who complained she couldn't find one to buy (1983) was a Rastafarian lady who wanted one for her little boy.


----------



## goodweh

beauty is in the eyes of the beholder... I love them


----------



## qdoreen

DID YOU FIND A PATTERN FOR GOLLY, I HAVE ONE IF YOU STILL ARE LOOKING , I LOVE MINE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO LET ME KNOW??, DOREEN, ([email protected])


----------



## qdoreen

HI ARE YOU SILL LOOKING FOR GOLLY??. ([email protected]) ,,Doreen


----------



## Trishanne

cap said:


> are you kidding?? this is outrageous......i lived through the turmoil in the south (in virginia) and i would hang my head in shame before even considering making this


You might be intrested in where the name came from. Gollywog's Cakewalk is also part of a musical piece written by Claude DeBusey called the Children's Suite, I believe . He was a very simpathetic compassionate character.

There are differing versions of how the word "Golliwog" came into existence. One story is when the British soldiers were in Egypt in the 19th century, the Egyptian labourers working for the British Army were required to wear armbands with the letters W.O.G.S. indicating they were Working On Government Service and these labourers were called Ghuls (غول), an Arabic word for ghost, by the British soldiers. Children of the Egyptians played with rag dolls of black stuffed material and the British (soldiers) bought them as gifts and took them back to England. The dolls were called Ghuliwogs and this word later became Golliwog.


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir

"However, this one is made up to look like part of a minstrel act. Minstrels were white men who dressed up as black men for the sole purpose of perpetuating the stereotype of blacks as lazy, ignorant, worthless people."

No -- for the purpose of entertaining an audience with music and dance. You are attributing something that was never thought of in those days. 

The Golliwog -- was a character in a children's book. "The Teddy Bear and the Golliwog" and Mr Golliwog was the Teddy Bear's best friend. 

Do your research before you perpetuate a stereotype.

Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## Irish maggie

http://www.golliwogg.co.uk/shop.htm

go back to Page1,on the forum


----------



## brenda1946

tigerlady said:


> Hi all
> I am looking for a knitted or crochet free Golliwog pattern.
> If anyone has got one they can share with with me, I would really appreciate it.
> Or a sight I can download from.
> About 10"-12" tall.
> Have done a search on net but no luck yet


I found a free download pattern on the following website www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly He has a red jacket and i also have a copy of one that one of our members sent. If you cannot find the pattern PM me and i will send you a copy of them both,


----------



## Zara

kentish lady said:


> the gollies used to be on Robinsons jams (think they were the ones) and in uk if you collected tokens from the labels you got a nice gollie broche l have about 4 some where ,and the toys used to be very popular


I remember them too! Yes, it was Robertsons jams and marmalades too, as a matter of fact, if memory serves me well, I think that it was part of their logo?


----------



## Bydie

Should we change our avatars to a golliwog lol!

I say go for it! :roll:


----------



## didough

Bydie said:


> Should we change our avatars to a golliwog lol!
> 
> I say go for it! :roll:


Agree ...


----------



## Suzzan77

Hi Did you get a gollywog pattern i have several if you have not got one yet i knit lots and i have created some patterns of my own and i have grandmas pattern 
Susan in NZ


----------



## didough

Suzzan77 said:


> Hi Did you get a gollywog pattern i have several if you have not got one yet i knit lots and i have created some patterns of my own and i have grandmas pattern
> Susan in NZ


Hi - don't know who you're responding to, but I've got original Robinson's Patterns, if anyone's interested .....


----------



## christine4321

well I have now learned what a gollywog is and have read what was posted in wikipedia. 

The "wog" part of the word was initials used about 70 years ago. The doll however for the most part was a very muched loved children's toy and an adorable one at that.

The doll simply should be called Golly but unless someone is intentionally using the name in it's entirety in a derogatory manner people should really take it easy.


----------



## didough

christine4321 said:


> well I have now learned what a gollywog is and have read what was posted in wikipedia.
> 
> The "wog" part of the word was initials used about 70 years ago. The doll however for the most part was a very muched loved children's toy and an adorable one at that.
> 
> The doll simply should be called Golly but unless someone is intentionally using the name in it's entirety in a derogatory manner people should really take it easy.


As far as I recall, the 'initials' refer to "Western Oriental Gentleman" , so obviously no offence intended ...

As others have said, this was a very much-loved childhood doll which, with hindsight, should now be renamed Golly ...


----------



## sweetsue

http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html

http://home.alphalink.c/~woodsyom.au/freetinygollypattern.htm


----------



## didough

sweetsue said:


> http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html
> 
> http://home.alphalink.c/~woodsyom.au/freetinygollypattern.htm


Can't use either of these links ...


----------



## amudaus

I collect golliwogs and i have some very old and also new ones which can still be bought in many places.


----------



## suemann

I would really love the golly patterns if you send them to me by email.


----------



## suemann

I would really appreciate it if you would email me the pattern of the golliwog and a girl one if you have it as I have been unable to find one. 
Thanks Sue


----------



## sweetsue

This one still works:
http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html
Just close the pop ups.
So does this one
http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/freetinygollypattern.htm
looks like .com was missing before



didough said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html
> 
> http://home.alphalink.c/~woodsyom.au/freetinygollypattern.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Can't use either of these links ...
Click to expand...


----------



## tiptoptina

kangroo knitting pattern i cannot find one


----------



## goodweh

I have a kangaroo pattern a mother with the baby in its pouch, give me a bit to dig it out and I will send it to you. pls private msg your email address
goodweh


----------



## Beverleyjean

My granny knitted gollywogs for everyone, all her grand children had one, and mine is still alive, I have passed it on to my daughter, who is 50 yrs old. I have knitted many like grannys too. The pattern is a very simple one, start from the head then neck,(black) cast on stitches for both arms, then the body (red to waist and then blue) knit each leg .(and black at end for feet) Knit 2 and sew together.Make curly hair and a face, and Presto,you have a gollywog to cuddle.


----------



## hennie

I've made several, have a decent collection of patterns now, Knitted, crocheted and sewn ones


----------



## gailshirley

i love gollys and would much appreciate the patterns from you .thank you for your kindness.my email address is [email protected] you gail


----------



## mdmsjsjs

Anyone in the US who can't see that gollywogs or whatever else you call them aren't offensive needs to read some UShistory books or look at some minstrel shows.


----------



## Cru

Ellemck said:


> Here's a lovely golliwog daylily.
> 
> Also, a YouTube video of "The Golliwog's Cakewalk".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elle
> 
> P.S. Maybe we should stop saying, "Golly" because it's offensive to some.


Thanks for including the link to the Debussy (1913) piece. Had not heard golliwog in maybe 80 years and it brings back great memories, especially of that music. I, also, had googled it when cakewalk came into my head.


----------



## gozolady

You know, i have just read this thread. I am absolutely gobsmacked that so much hatred and shame can be stirred up by one toy. 
I have a pattern here for gollys and sell them as soon as I knit them. Some people see them as bad. Most love them
I have as noddy and a big ears pattern here too... you know those couple of homosexuals that share a bed in the Enid blyton stories? Anyone here ever think of them that way when they were kids? 
I have also dennis the menace and beryl the peril 
patterns. Even the film industry called the film Dennis!! 

I will continue to knit whatever I want,whatever my customers ask for for as long as I have the patterns or can access them.

If that offends you... Your problem!


----------



## Bronkwin2

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Have you ever asked any minority person what it was like to be treated differently for no other reason than being in a minority. Did you or your family ever suffer or die because you were a minority. Too bad your parents didn't have the sense to not purchase such an offensive toy. Obviously it isn't the child's fault it's parents' responsibility to educate their children about racism. My feelings have nothing to do with political correctness and everything to do with being kind to my fellow man.


My mother and I both have been treated differently as we're blind/partially sighted. People will see a white cane and especially in educational facilities people assume that you are stupid. At end of the day I say each to there own and those who can't see past the ends of their noses are the ones with a problem.


----------



## rujam

I remember when I first joined KP a lady in Adelaide asked if anyone had a pattern of the above mentioned toy. This immediately opened a can of worms. Annie and I became email friends after this but sadly she died a few months ago. My point is, it's a TOY which has been around for years so why all the fuss?


----------



## Fi-Fi

Hello Tigerlady, I too love Gollies and I still make them in material but I am also looking for a knitting pattern. I came across this website called the Vintage Knitting Lady and there are at least 4knitting patterns for Gollies which I think look like the original Gollies I had as a child. The link is below. They are for sale though not free but only cost about £1.50 each for a PDF version. Good luck.
http://www.thevintageknittinglady.co.uk/toypatterns2.html


----------



## NannyChrisy

I know Golliwogs from the Noddy books. I read them all as a child and so did my children. Now my Grandchildren read them. We never associated them with racism. We just loved them. Thanks for those who shared information on the pattern.


----------



## Fi-Fi

Hello Tigerlady
I know what you mean they are adorable and I have always had them in my life since very early childhood. The only thoughts they conjure up in my mind are love and happiness. If you haven't found anything suitable yet I have some free patterns in my stash if you want to PM me with your email address....... Cheryle


----------



## Bambagirl

SaxonLady said:


> it stood for western oriental gentlemen.


Eh? The word "Oriental" means Eastern.

So ... a Western, Eastern gentleman?

I admit I've heard this definition before but it's clearly illogical, and probably contrived!

I abhor racism in all its forms. But to me, a golly was always simply a lovable black toy to me.

I accept to some that it may well be seen as an absurd caracature of a black person.

This:










is admittedly a lot different to this:










But by the same token, this










is also a lot different to this:


----------



## gozolady

http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html


----------



## Bambagirl

I've got that one, Gozolady! All copied and saved now on my hard drive!


----------



## gozolady

Bambagirl said:


> I've got that one, Gozolady! All copied and saved now on my hard drive!


😁


----------



## Cheekyface

The origin of the name “Golliwogg” says that while British soldiers held Egypt in the second half of the 19th century they had Egyptian laborers that worked for them. Workers wore insignia W.O.G.S. on their armbands which meant “Working on Government Service”. British troops spoke of them as “ghouls” - which is an Arabic word for a desert ghost. Egyptian children played with black dolls which they would sometimes give to British soldiers or they would buy dolls from children. That dolls were later called “Ghuliwogs” and later “Golliwogg”. 

This was taken from a site about the origin of the Golliwog


----------



## speedy55

I don't find gollywog dolls offensive I have a knitted and fabric pattern and iam an Australian.people who call them ugly should grow up.lots of people love these still today


----------



## cleantea

thank you joybelles.


----------



## petitenwuk

kentish lady said:


> the gollies used to be on Robinsons jams (think they were the ones) and in uk if you collected tokens from the labels you got a nice gollie broche l have about 4 some where ,and the toys used to be very popular


WE had them when we were younger. I have the original pattern from Robinsons Jam. I also saved the gollies on the jar and have lots of the statues. I never did get a broche :-(


----------



## petitenwuk

these are the patterns Robertson's produced


----------



## missmolly

I love the hat and scarf patterns lol


----------



## kimmyz

I don't really "get" the Golliwog sweaters, but I love looking at these beautiful fashion photos in Vogue Magazine and others.

Love the skin you live in, no matter what colour or shade it may be! Melanin is "in"!


----------



## the-pearl-hunter

petitenwuk said:


> these are the patterns Robertson's produced


I also have the jumper pattern. I just think of them as a toy I loved.

While I was having a sort out about six months ago I came across the pattern. I know lots of people collect vintage patterns so I put it on e-bay for £2. e-bay removed it and said they had taken it of as it was offensive.

I didn't know why they would find a knitting pattern offensive, so I asked them. They said they had, had a complaint from a member of the public.

If you go on e-bay and look up golly there are a load of other golly items for sale. 
Doesn't make sense.


----------



## petitenwuk

I too just thought of them as a doll, those who think of it as being racist or offensive have the problem it never ever entered my head.


----------



## Bambagirl

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I also have the jumper pattern. I just think of them as a toy I loved.
> 
> While I was having a sort out about six months ago I came across the pattern. I know lots of people collect vintage patterns so I put it on e-bay for £2. e-bay removed it and said they had taken it of as it was offensive.
> 
> I didn't know why they would find a knitting pattern offensive, so I asked them. They said they had, had a complaint from a member of the public.
> 
> If you go on e-bay and look up golly there are a load of other golly items for sale.
> Doesn't make sense.


I have made a few gollies (knitted) and they have been well-received by the children in the family that they were given to - parents loved them too. But I've also had criticism - I posted pictures on here and 2 or 3 people objected on grounds of them being racially offensive (the vast majority of people commenting really liked them) - the people doing the objecting were white! I took the Jean Dale golly pattern (available free online) and altered it a little. The original is a fairly small golly in garter stitch and 4 ply yarn. I made it in DK yarn (instead of 4 ply - so finished golly was bigger), did it in stocking stitch (rather than garter stitch), made the trousers striped rather than plain-coloured and embroidered the facial features in appropriately coloured yarn in chainstitch. Original design had white buttons for eyes and a very basic mouth. I would put pictures of mine up on here to show you but last time I did so my pictures were removed and I don't want to offend.

I do appreciate that it can be a racially sensitive matter. So now I will only make them as a special favour - I currently have two adult friends (one black, one white) who are waiting for golly toys - but I'm not in any hurry to get started.

E-Bay and Amazon are full of gollies for sale and also sewing and knitting patterns to make gollies! Many of these patterns are vintage ones where the seller has simply re-typed and/or re-formatted the layout of the pattern but they sell them for plenty - basically plagiarizing them (and the same goes for lots of patterns that are sold on e-Bay - not just the ones for gollies!). And many sell these patterns as downloads so they're saving money on postage and printing as well - plus the customer has the advantage of getting them instantly!

Ready-made gollies (including 2nd hand ones) are going for silly prices. Due to gollies now being regarded as racially sensitive, it's rare to find them in a mainstream toy shop. There are online outlets where gollies can be bought (some places actually specialise in gollies!) and people are paying well over the odds. Those selling gollies have now got a niche market and they can charge what they like.

I saw a small cloth golly on a car boot sale very recently. Second hand stuffed toys of that size usually sell for 50p or less. The stall holder advised that it was £4.50p - this was actually very cheap!

On e-Bay, I spotted a 2nd hand knitted golly (the same one in the pattern book below) a few months back - the description indicated that it wasn't in perfect condition, being several years old. The bidding got up to nearly £100. It just makes you wonder how much a brand-new, newly knitted one would fetch!










If an endearing, traditional black toy, reminiscent of times gone by is now found to be offensive - this viewpoint has not only brought about its rarity, but also certainly contributed to its sudden rise in price, in value - and in creating a lucrative niche market. I've not jumped on that bandwagon as I'm not entirely comfortable now that people have criticised me on here - simply for making 3 or 4 small gollies for children in my own family. But there's a lot of money to be made by the less scrupulous. I have knitting patterns for 5 or 6 different types and sizes of gollies - and sewn gollies would be even easier (and cheaper) to make. I'm just not happy going down that road. I don't personally find them racially offensive - but I'm a white person and have not lived with prejudice and abuse.


----------



## rujam

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I also have the jumper pattern. I just think of them as a toy I loved.
> 
> While I was having a sort out about six months ago I came across the pattern. I know lots of people collect vintage patterns so I put it on e-bay for £2. e-bay removed it and said they had taken it of as it was offensive.
> 
> I didn't know why they would find a knitting pattern offensive, so I asked them. They said they had, had a complaint from a member of the public.
> 
> If you go on e-bay and look up golly there are a load of other golly items for sale.
> Doesn't make sense.


When I first joined KP, somebody asked for a golly pattern and boy, did that open a can of worms.


----------



## Gina Heynis

Hi. Would you kindly share your golly pattern with me. Thank you.


----------



## Mirror

tigerlady said:


> Hi all
> I am looking for a knitted or crochet free Golliwog pattern.
> If anyone has got one they can share with with me, I would really appreciate it.
> Or a sight I can download from.
> About 10"-12" tall.
> Have done a search on net but no luck yet


where I live few people got on there front rooms on display they say good luck if gooly on display .


----------



## Mirror

amudaus said:


> I collect golliwogs and i have some very old and also new ones which can still be bought in many places.


my friend bought from Hong kong.


----------



## rujam

Gina Heynis said:


> Hi. Would you kindly share your golly pattern with me. Thank you.


I have to find them first, I'll PM you when I do.


----------



## Annadooloo

I am looking for golly patterns and hope that you would be able to help with thanks in advance and merry xmas anne


----------



## BobzMum

Annadooloo said:


> I am looking for golly patterns and hope that you would be able to help with thanks in advance and merry xmas anne


Are you looking for knit or crochet patterns ?


----------



## Lilyan

kentish lady said:


> the gollies used to be on Robinsons jams (think they were the ones) and in uk if you collected tokens from the labels you got a nice gollie broche l have about 4 some where ,and the toys used to be very popular


I remember the jam jars, and as a child had the toy which I remember fondly. Still, knowing that it might offend, I would be hesitant to make one.


----------

